Ask HN: How did you make your first dollar online? - justswim
======
carlchenet
I just implemented the payment system on my job board
[https://www.linuxjobs.fr](https://www.linuxjobs.fr) but it was not yet
mandatory to pay to post a job offer. Someone thought it was and paid!

Just the "Wow" moment of my side project :) Of course I switched immediately
to enforce it was mandatory from now on to pay to post job offers.

------
hodl
I copy pasted a link from clickbank into some cheap ad. Spent $10, made $300

~~~
akuji1993
So the process is you buy an affiliate account from clickbank, then you
entered that link into a Facebook ad or what?

~~~
hodl
I googled "cheap traffic" and by shear luck it got positioned on a relevant
forum.

